# RockPro64 boot stalls at "masks" when connected to 2k UltraWide monitor



## Master Bacon (Nov 3, 2021)

I have a raspberry pi with freebsd that is booting fine when connected to this monitor.

For some reason the rockpro64 boot stalls at "masks" whenever it's connected to this monitor. If the description helps, the text screen I see at boot loadup is all on the left side of the monitor and the right quarter chunk of screen is just a grey static.
The rockpro64 boots and is perfectly usable when I connect it to a 32" 1080p monitor.


Any trouble shooting tips or suggestions?


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 3, 2021)

I guess you use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb video driver. It is only capable of max. 1080p resolution anyway.

As for booting: Maybe you need to add the 1080p to loader.conf or something. I don't know the correct knobs to tweak but a forum search would help i guess.
Edit: could be `efi_max_resolution` or `vbe_max_resolution`

In addition, the Raspberry Pi can set the `hdmi_mode` in config.txt, don't know if there is an equivalent for the rockpro64


----------



## Master Bacon (Nov 3, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> I guess you use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb video driver. It is only capable of max. 1080p resolution anyway.
> 
> As for booting: Maybe you need to add the 1080p to loader.conf or something. I don't know the correct knobs to tweak but a forum search would help i guess.
> Edit: could be `efi_max_resolution` or `vbe_max_resolution`
> ...


I did try changing efi max, did not work. Havent tried vbe yet, I can later and will post results


----------



## diizzy (Nov 3, 2021)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/arm/RockChip#Known_issues --> 4K monitor issue might be affecting you?


----------

